# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Реализация товаров: отсутствует сумма в проводке по счету 41

## Tany100

Добрый вечер! Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.64.5. Проблема в документе РТиУ.в  проводках по документам реализации отсутствует сумма по сч.41. 
15.08.2015 было поступление товара в валюте, 1.10.2014 сделали документ по ГТД,далее 01.10.2014 продаем товар в рублях. Когда смотрим проводки Д 90.02.1 К 41.01 нет суммы. В чем может быть дело,где сделали ошибку?
http://s018.radikal.ru/i519/1501/f9/f90a57c44487.png

---------- Post added at 22:31 ---------- Previous post was at 22:27 ----------

Извините, поступление было тоже в 2014 году ,по ошибке поставила 2015.Добрый вечер! Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0.64.5. Проблема в документе РТиУ.в  проводках по документам реализации отсутствует сумма по сч.41. 
15.08.2014 было поступление товара в валюте, 1.10.2014 сделали документ по ГТД,далее 01.10.2014 продаем товар в рублях. Когда смотрим проводки Д 90.02.1 К 41.01 нет суммы. В чем может быть дело,где сделали ошибку?
http://s018.radikal.ru/i519/1501/f9/f90a57c44487.png[/QUOTE]

----------

